# Conferenza presentazione Gattuso. 28 novembre 2017.



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero

Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione. Se ho sentito Yonghong Li? Il presidente non parla inglese e abbiamo deciso con Fassone che in questi giorni troveremo il modo per scambiarci due parole. Non parla nemmeno calabrese. Il nuovo Gattuso? Mah, non lo so. Kessie è anche più forte e più esplosivo e con qualche gol in più nelle gambe. Ma come mentalità mi auguro che ce ne sia più di uno. Nella mia carriera ho sempre preso tante legnate. Ho sbagliato perchè alcuni collaboratori che mi sono portato a Creta e a Pisa non prendevano stipendio. Li ho messi in difficoltà. Sono cambiato. In certe situazioni si ragionava a livello dilettantistico. Non c'erano nemmeno i campi per allenarsi. Lo fai perchè è un lavoro così complesso e difficile che se non stai lì a provare le cose che fai, alla fine non fai nulla. Sulla carta sembra tutto facile. In questi quattro anni sono andato in giro per l'Italia e per l'Europa per migliorarmi. I prevenuti? Non mi danno fastidio. Ho sempre lavorato duro, anche da giocatore. Quando tutti mi davano dello scarpone. Ho sempre lavorato più degli altri. E' durata 18 anni sta storia. Non leggo più. Quando giocavo leggevo. Oggi faccio fatica. Voglio stare tranquillo ed avere la consapevolezza della mia forza, che me la dà il mio lavoro quotidiano. Se ho pensato ai rischi? Io non sono un calcolatore. Mi brucio? Sono in uno dei club più grandi al momento. Farò di tutto per fare bene. Poi domani è un altro giorno. Ho tutte le possibilità, familiari ed economiche, per pensare questo. Vado in ospedale quando la testa me la spacco. Non prima. Come guarire il mal di gol? La mia storia dice che le squadra non segnano tanto. Ma ci lavoreremo. Abbiamo già preparato qualcosa. Ma non è solo un problema di gol, c'è altro. La partita col Torino mi è piaciuta. Ho visto cose interessanti. Andrè Silva? E' uno forte che avrebbe un grandissimo mercato. Lo prenderebbero tutti. Bisogna metterlo in condizione di farlo giocare con la squadra. Fa belle cose ma a livello personale. Difficilmente lo vedo fare un uno due o fare una spizzata e poi ributtarsi. Sento dire che abbiamo partite facili. Sì, sulla carta. Ma in Serie A non ci sono partite facili. Dobbiamo farci trovare pronti mentalmente e fisicamente. Dobbiamo migliorare i nostri concetti. La fascia? Non aspettatevi nulla. Il capitano è Bonucci e resterà Bonucci. Ho parlato con una delegazione della squadra e vi posso assicurare che i ragazzi hanno voglia di lavorare e mettersi a disposizione. Ho solo chiesto grande senso di appartenenza e disciplina. Mi hanno dato disponibilità. Non mi interessa chi esce con chi e chi non si sopporta. A me è successo di non andare d'accordo con qualcuno fuori, ma in campo mi buttavo nel fuoco per lui. Se qualcuno non parla bene l'italiano deve essere il gruppo ad aiutarlo e a spiegargli le cose. La mia migliore qualità? Un allenatore deve avere e dare tutto. Io penso che in questo momento mi sento a mio agio quando lavoro in campo, sia a livello tecnico tattico, che fisico, che nella preparazione delle partite. Pensiamo di avere grande padronanza per gestire tutto. La mia tradizione calabrese o rimasta, ma ormai sono più lombardo. La telefonata che mi ha fatto più piacere? Stiamo fino a domani mattina. Terim, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, Cannavaro. Poi è uscita una mia foto vestito da Genny Savastano. Ho chiuso il telefono. Cutrone? La mia storia dice che valuto molto quello che si fa durante la settimana. Parte come tutti gli altri. Ha le caratteristiche di chi gioca col veleno addosso. Spero di vederle in tutti gli altri. Chi mi incuriosisce più nella rosa? Sento dire che Suso può giocare solo largo a destra. Vediamo se è così o se si può cambiare qualcosa. Insigne ha modificato il suo stile. Mi incuriosisce questa roba qui. Poi mi incuriosisce Kessie che non va dentro, quando l'anno scorso era devastante. Di tempo ne abbiamo poco, dobbiamo riuscire a fare risultati. In Europa League abbiamo passato il turno, in Coppa Italia bisogna giocare gli ottavi. La maglia pesa, tutto questo non dobbiamo dimenticarlo. Tra vittoria e sconfitta c'è grandissima differenza. Quando si perde deve bruciare... mi avete capito. Quando si arriva a Milanello deve esserci un funerale. Quando si vince, siamo tutti belli. E questa differenza si deve vedere. Io traghettatore? Potevo pensarlo se mancavano 4-5 partite. Ci sono 72 punti a disposizione. Perchè devo sentirmi un traghettatore. Io so di non piacere a tutti. Ho i miei pregi e i miei difetti. So quelle che sono le mie doti. Poi bisogna vedere chi ti giudica e come mi giudica. Come mi definisco? Tante volte devo imparare a contare, anche se sono migliorato. Sento molto le partite e mi sento vivo. Sento lo stesso formicolio di quando giocavo. Mi sento vivo. Nelle scelte mi baserò su quello che vedrò durante la settimana. Bisogna pedalare. Come è andato il primo allenamento? Il primo giorno di ripresa per noi è un lavoro aerobico, rimaniamo su un top di frequenza cardiaca. Domani faremo un lavoro ad alta intensità. Poi gli altri giorni andremo a preparare la partita sugli avversari. Cosa ho detto alla squadra? Mi sono comportato per quello che sono. Gli ho detto di non scandalizzarsi se arriva qualche parola forte. E ho chiesto di non essere permalosi e dirsi le cose in faccia".


Mirabelli:"Perchè Gattuso? Ha caratteristiche importanti per trasmettere il DNA del Milan. Qualcuno pensa che sia inesperto, io credo che ci potrà dare qualcosa di importante. Non solo i nuovi arrivati, ma è stata tutta la rosa a rendere di meno. Abbiamo dato tempo a Montella ora speriamo che Rino riesca a tirar fuori il meglio da tutti. E speriamo possano dare almeno il 100% del loro valore. Bilancio su quello che ha funzionato e non funzionato? Ad oggi non abbiamo visto il valore della nostra rosa. Noi sappiamo di avere una rosa abbastanza competitiva. Noi siamo convinti di avere un'ottima squadra ed è presto per fare bilanci sul mercato. Abbiamo investito sui giovani per fare un buon cicli. Conoscevamo i rischi che stiamo correndo. Sapevamo che ci volesse del tempo. Su questo aspetto, tiriamo le somme alla fine. Dopo 23 partite tra campionato e coppa avevamo in mente di fare una verificare. Ma non è stata la gara col Torino quella decisiva. Montella non ha commentato le scelte di mercato? Non so perchè perchè abbia detto questo, ma la verità è che ha condiviso tutto. Ci siamo sempre confrontati. Uno sbaglio aver confermato Montella? Troppo facile parlare ora. Montella era la nostra scelta e rimane un ottimo allenatore. Per noi quella era la cosa giusta da fare. Ed abbiamo scelto di continuare con Montella. Poi nel calcio contano i risultati. Speriamo di voltare pagina. Con Rino abbiamo un ottimo rapporto e visione del calcio abbastanza simile. Insieme riusciremo a fare qualcosa di buono. Screzi tra me e Montella? Non siamo riusciti a litigare nemmeno l'ultimo giorno quando ho comunicato l'esonero. Abbiamo un rapporto splendido. Gli ho detto cosa è andato e cosa non è andato. Abbiamo dato un tempo importante, 23 gare, per cercare di vedere un'anima ed un'identità. Vedevamo troppi ritardi e siamo arrivati a questa decisione".

Fassone:"Ho preferito dare tre minuti di introduzione per lasciare spazio a Mirabelli e a Rino. Ci tengo a fare tre riflessioni. Il primo concetto riguardo Montella. Ho sentito parlare di fulmine a ciel sereno ma qui il cielo non è sereno. La stagione è andata male e non andata bene. Abbiamo 20 punti in 14 partite. Questa è la ragione per la quale ho passato una brutta notte tra domenica e lunedì. Abbiamo fatto una chiacchierata con la proprietà ed abbiamo preso questa decisione sofferta. Non siamo riusciti a portare avanti il progetto estivo. Sembra passato tantissimo tempo dall'entusiasmo estivo. Ringrazio Montella per quello che ha fatto e per il trofeo vinto e per l'Europa League. Se ci sono stati degli errori li abbiamo fatti tutti. Si è persa una opportunità importante per tutti. Ora si gira pagina e speriamo sia positivo. La seconda riflessione è su Mirabelli. Ha la fiducia mia e della proprietà. Ha responsabilità ampie tra le quale scegliere l'allenatore. Non abbiamo intenzione di andare sul mercato a gennaio. Questa squadra ha qualità importanti. E' evidente che nelle nostre teste sappiamo cosa non ha funzionato. Stiamo intervenendo. Serve il giusto tempo. Terza e ultima: il presidente mi ha incaricato di abbracciato virtualmente Gattuso. Lo abbiamo scelte perchè rappresenta la scelta giusta, e non per motivi economici o per tappare buchi. Gattuso conosce la storia del Milan. Sa cosa vuole dire e con la primavera ha fatto benissimo. Mirabelli mi relaziona. E' una scelta voluta e non un tappabuchi. Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il suo approccio. Si è posto con entusiasmo e con umiltà. E' un capitolo nuovo che guardiamo con rinnovato ottimismo. A fine stagione tireremo le somme. Ci sono ancora 72 punti a disposizione".


----------



## vanbasten (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"
> 
> ...



Fassone: totale fiducia mia e della società e mirabelli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2017)

Ma scusate... su Sky niente diretta e c'è quel verme di Marani che parla di juve, è inaccettabile.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"
> 
> ...




.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"
> 
> ...




Finalmente il vecchio Fassone si rivede


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati".
> 
> ...




.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol".
> 
> ...




Ahahahhahaha grande!

Praticamente la pensa come noi su Ridolini.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire.".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Novembre 2017)

Difesa a 3, cioè a 5, si sapeva.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più".
> 
> ...




Grande Rino!

Sta già bello incazz... nero! 


Ahahahhaah


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più".
> 
> ...



Ringhio ha centrato i problemi tattici, bravissimo, ora dovrà risolverli


Ps: visto? La difesa a 3 l'ha decisa Mirabelli


----------



## alcyppa (28 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ringhio ha centrato i problemi, bravissimo, ora dovrà risolverli
> 
> 
> *Ps: visto? La difesa a 3 l'ha decisa Mirabelli*




Malissimo.
Anche nel caso (remotissimo) in cui sia per preparare il terreno ad un altro allenatore che la usa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Novembre 2017)

Speriamo che Gattuso riesca a trasmettere questa voglia alla squadra. Per le prossime partite più che schemi vari serve voglia e coraggio e grinta. Poi si vedrà.

Speriamo che anche la fortuna ci sorrida


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione".
> 
> ...



Le parole sul Berlusca abbastanza allarmanti...


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Malissimo.
> Anche nel caso (remotissimo) in cui sia per preparare il terreno ad un altro allenatore che la usa.



Potrebbe essere stata una condizione posta dallo stesso allenatore, sappiamo che tipo è, possibilissimo


----------



## de sica (28 Novembre 2017)

Praticamente ha detto che i nostri giocatori non corrono la domenica, bisogna ricostruire tutto atleticamente


----------



## The Ripper (28 Novembre 2017)

difesa a 3 imposta dalla società
vergogna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
pretendere di giocare a 3 dietro e non avere nessuna seconda punta! 
VERGOGNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## de sica (28 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere stata una condizione posta dallo stesso allenatore, sappiamo che tipo è, possibilissimo



Comunque non ha escluso il 4-3-3, dipenderà dall’avversario


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole sul Berlusca abbastanza allarmanti...


Alla fine Gattuso ha vissuto in uno dei Milan migliori sotto la presidenza Berlusconi. Certe dichiarazioni ci stanno alla fine, sicuramente non potrà mai parlarne male


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2017)

Ecco quando attacca con le 100 partite diventa insopportabile


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Novembre 2017)

Su Sky stanno parlando di tutto anziché di Milan
Incredibile


----------



## alcyppa (28 Novembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> difesa a 3 imposta dalla società
> vergogna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> pretendere di giocare a 3 dietro e non avere nessuna seconda punta!
> VERGOGNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Già...

È come se avessero iniziato a costruire un tipo di rosa, poi avessero cambiato idea ma non avessero completato l'opera.
Facendo inoltre errori.

Boh


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione. Se ho sentito Yonghong Li? Il presidente non parla inglese e abbiamo deciso con Fassone che in questi giorni troveremo il modo per scambiarci due parole. Non parla nemmeno calabrese. Il nuovo Gattuso? Mah, non lo so. Kessie è anche più forte e più esplosivo e con qualche gol in più nelle gambe. Ma come mentalità mi auguro che ce ne sia più di uno. Nella mia carriera ho sempre preso tante legnate. Ho sbagliato perchè alcuni collaboratori che mi sono portato a Creta e a Pisa non prendevano stipendio. Li ho messi in difficoltà. Sono cambiato. In certe situazioni si ragionava a livello dilettantistico. Non c'erano nemmeno i campi per allenarsi. Lo fai perchè è un lavoro così complesso e difficile che se non stai lì a provare le cose che fai, alla fine non fai nulla. Sulla carta sembra tutto facile. In questi quattro anni sono andato in giro per l'Italia e per l'Europa per migliorarmi. I prevenuti? Non mi danno fastidio. Ho sempre lavorato duro, anche da giocatore. Quando tutti mi davano dello scarpone. Ho sempre lavorato più degli altri. E' durata 18 anni sta storia. Non leggo più. Quando giocavo leggevo. Oggi faccio fatica. Voglio stare tranquillo ed avere la consapevolezza della mia forza, che me la dà il mio lavoro quotidiano. Se ho pensato ai rischi? Io non sono un calcolatore. Mi brucio? Sono in uno dei club più grandi al momento. Farò di tutto per fare bene. Poi domani è un altro giorno. Ho tutte le possibilità, familiari ed economiche, per pensare questo. Vado in ospedale quando la testa me la spacco. Non prima. Come guarire il mal di gol? La mia storia dice che le squadra non segnano tanto. Ma ci lavoreremo. Abbiamo già preparato qualcosa. Ma non è solo un problema di gol, c'è altro. La partita col Torino mi è piaciuta. Ho visto cose interessanti. Andrè Silva? E' uno forte che avrebbe un grandissimo mercato. Lo prenderebbero tutti. Bisogna metterlo in condizione di farlo giocare con la squadra. Fa belle cose ma a livello personale. Difficilmente lo vedo fare un uno due o fare una spizzata e poi ributtarsi".
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione. Se ho sentito Yonghong Li? Il presidente non parla inglese e abbiamo deciso con Fassone che in questi giorni troveremo il modo per scambiarci due parole. Non parla nemmeno calabrese. Il nuovo Gattuso? Mah, non lo so. Kessie è anche più forte e più esplosivo e con qualche gol in più nelle gambe. Ma come mentalità mi auguro che ce ne sia più di uno. Nella mia carriera ho sempre preso tante legnate. Ho sbagliato perchè alcuni collaboratori che mi sono portato a Creta e a Pisa non prendevano stipendio. Li ho messi in difficoltà. Sono cambiato. In certe situazioni si ragionava a livello dilettantistico. Non c'erano nemmeno i campi per allenarsi. Lo fai perchè è un lavoro così complesso e difficile che se non stai lì a provare le cose che fai, alla fine non fai nulla. Sulla carta sembra tutto facile. In questi quattro anni sono andato in giro per l'Italia e per l'Europa per migliorarmi. I prevenuti? Non mi danno fastidio. Ho sempre lavorato duro, anche da giocatore. Quando tutti mi davano dello scarpone. Ho sempre lavorato più degli altri. E' durata 18 anni sta storia. Non leggo più. Quando giocavo leggevo. Oggi faccio fatica. Voglio stare tranquillo ed avere la consapevolezza della mia forza, che me la dà il mio lavoro quotidiano. Se ho pensato ai rischi? Io non sono un calcolatore. Mi brucio? Sono in uno dei club più grandi al momento. Farò di tutto per fare bene. Poi domani è un altro giorno. Ho tutte le possibilità, familiari ed economiche, per pensare questo. Vado in ospedale quando la testa me la spacco. Non prima. Come guarire il mal di gol? La mia storia dice che le squadra non segnano tanto. Ma ci lavoreremo. Abbiamo già preparato qualcosa. Ma non è solo un problema di gol, c'è altro. La partita col Torino mi è piaciuta. Ho visto cose interessanti. Andrè Silva? E' uno forte che avrebbe un grandissimo mercato. Lo prenderebbero tutti. Bisogna metterlo in condizione di farlo giocare con la squadra. Fa belle cose ma a livello personale. Difficilmente lo vedo fare un uno due o fare una spizzata e poi ributtarsi".
> 
> ...



Farà il 541 con Kalinic unica punta.


----------



## Eziomare (28 Novembre 2017)

Ragazzi, avete un link video alla conferenza?


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Novembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Su Sky stanno parlando di tutto anziché di Milan
> Incredibile



sono indinniati perchè il loro amichetto è stato cacciato via


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione. Se ho sentito Yonghong Li? Il presidente non parla inglese e abbiamo deciso con Fassone che in questi giorni troveremo il modo per scambiarci due parole. Non parla nemmeno calabrese. Il nuovo Gattuso? Mah, non lo so. Kessie è anche più forte e più esplosivo e con qualche gol in più nelle gambe. Ma come mentalità mi auguro che ce ne sia più di uno. Nella mia carriera ho sempre preso tante legnate. Ho sbagliato perchè alcuni collaboratori che mi sono portato a Creta e a Pisa non prendevano stipendio. Li ho messi in difficoltà. Sono cambiato. In certe situazioni si ragionava a livello dilettantistico. Non c'erano nemmeno i campi per allenarsi. Lo fai perchè è un lavoro così complesso e difficile che se non stai lì a provare le cose che fai, alla fine non fai nulla. Sulla carta sembra tutto facile. In questi quattro anni sono andato in giro per l'Italia e per l'Europa per migliorarmi. I prevenuti? Non mi danno fastidio. Ho sempre lavorato duro, anche da giocatore. Quando tutti mi davano dello scarpone. Ho sempre lavorato più degli altri. E' durata 18 anni sta storia. Non leggo più. Quando giocavo leggevo. Oggi faccio fatica. Voglio stare tranquillo ed avere la consapevolezza della mia forza, che me la dà il mio lavoro quotidiano. Se ho pensato ai rischi? Io non sono un calcolatore. Mi brucio? Sono in uno dei club più grandi al momento. Farò di tutto per fare bene. Poi domani è un altro giorno. Ho tutte le possibilità, familiari ed economiche, per pensare questo. Vado in ospedale quando la testa me la spacco. Non prima. Come guarire il mal di gol? La mia storia dice che le squadra non segnano tanto. Ma ci lavoreremo. Abbiamo già preparato qualcosa. Ma non è solo un problema di gol, c'è altro. La partita col Torino mi è piaciuta. Ho visto cose interessanti. Andrè Silva? E' uno forte che avrebbe un grandissimo mercato. Lo prenderebbero tutti. Bisogna metterlo in condizione di farlo giocare con la squadra. Fa belle cose ma a livello personale. Difficilmente lo vedo fare un uno due o fare una spizzata e poi ributtarsi. Sento dire che abbiamo partite facili. Sì, sulla carta. Ma in Serie A non ci sono partite facili. Dobbiamo farci trovare pronti mentalmente e fisicamente. Dobbiamo migliorare i nostri concetti. La fascia? Non aspettatevi nulla. Il capitano è Bonucci e resterà Bonucci. Ho parlato con una delegazione della squadra e vi posso assicurare che i ragazzi hanno voglia di lavorare e mettersi a disposizione. Ho solo chiesto grande senso di appartenenza e disciplina. Mi hanno dato disponibilità. Non mi interessa chi esce con chi e chi non si sopporta. A me è successo di non andare d'accordo con qualcuno fuori, ma in campo mi buttavo nel fuoco per lui. Se qualcuno non parla bene l'italiano deve essere il gruppo ad aiutarlo e a spiegargli le cose. La mia migliore qualità? Un allenatore deve avere e dare tutto. Io penso che in questo momento mi sento a mio agio quando lavoro in campo, sia a livello tecnico tattico, che fisico, che nella preparazione delle partite. Pensiamo di avere grande padronanza per gestire tutto. La mia tradizione calabrese o rimasta, ma ormai sono più lombardo. La telefonata che mi ha fatto più piacere? Stiamo fino a domani mattina. Terim, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, Cannavaro. Poi è uscita una mia foto vestito da Genny Savastano. Ho chiuso il telefono. Cutrone? La mia storia dice che valuto molto quello che si fa durante la settimana. Parte come tutti gli altri. Ha le caratteristiche di chi gioca col veleno addosso. Spero di vederle in tutti gli altri. Chi mi incuriosisce più nella rosa? Sento dire che Suso può giocare solo largo a destra. Vediamo se è così o se si può cambiare qualcosa. Insigne ha modificato il suo stile. Mi incuriosisce questa roba qui. Poi mi incuriosisce Kessie che non va dentro, quando l'anno scorso era devastante. Di tempo ne abbiamo poco, dobbiamo riuscire a fare risultati ".
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Novembre 2017)

Ringhio se li mangia i giocatori. Non vorrei essere al loro posto


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione. Se ho sentito Yonghong Li? Il presidente non parla inglese e abbiamo deciso con Fassone che in questi giorni troveremo il modo per scambiarci due parole. Non parla nemmeno calabrese. Il nuovo Gattuso? Mah, non lo so. Kessie è anche più forte e più esplosivo e con qualche gol in più nelle gambe. Ma come mentalità mi auguro che ce ne sia più di uno. Nella mia carriera ho sempre preso tante legnate. Ho sbagliato perchè alcuni collaboratori che mi sono portato a Creta e a Pisa non prendevano stipendio. Li ho messi in difficoltà. Sono cambiato. In certe situazioni si ragionava a livello dilettantistico. Non c'erano nemmeno i campi per allenarsi. Lo fai perchè è un lavoro così complesso e difficile che se non stai lì a provare le cose che fai, alla fine non fai nulla. Sulla carta sembra tutto facile. In questi quattro anni sono andato in giro per l'Italia e per l'Europa per migliorarmi. I prevenuti? Non mi danno fastidio. Ho sempre lavorato duro, anche da giocatore. Quando tutti mi davano dello scarpone. Ho sempre lavorato più degli altri. E' durata 18 anni sta storia. Non leggo più. Quando giocavo leggevo. Oggi faccio fatica. Voglio stare tranquillo ed avere la consapevolezza della mia forza, che me la dà il mio lavoro quotidiano. Se ho pensato ai rischi? Io non sono un calcolatore. Mi brucio? Sono in uno dei club più grandi al momento. Farò di tutto per fare bene. Poi domani è un altro giorno. Ho tutte le possibilità, familiari ed economiche, per pensare questo. Vado in ospedale quando la testa me la spacco. Non prima. Come guarire il mal di gol? La mia storia dice che le squadra non segnano tanto. Ma ci lavoreremo. Abbiamo già preparato qualcosa. Ma non è solo un problema di gol, c'è altro. La partita col Torino mi è piaciuta. Ho visto cose interessanti. Andrè Silva? E' uno forte che avrebbe un grandissimo mercato. Lo prenderebbero tutti. Bisogna metterlo in condizione di farlo giocare con la squadra. Fa belle cose ma a livello personale. Difficilmente lo vedo fare un uno due o fare una spizzata e poi ributtarsi. Sento dire che abbiamo partite facili. Sì, sulla carta. Ma in Serie A non ci sono partite facili. Dobbiamo farci trovare pronti mentalmente e fisicamente. Dobbiamo migliorare i nostri concetti. La fascia? Non aspettatevi nulla. Il capitano è Bonucci e resterà Bonucci. Ho parlato con una delegazione della squadra e vi posso assicurare che i ragazzi hanno voglia di lavorare e mettersi a disposizione. Ho solo chiesto grande senso di appartenenza e disciplina. Mi hanno dato disponibilità. Non mi interessa chi esce con chi e chi non si sopporta. A me è successo di non andare d'accordo con qualcuno fuori, ma in campo mi buttavo nel fuoco per lui. Se qualcuno non parla bene l'italiano deve essere il gruppo ad aiutarlo e a spiegargli le cose. La mia migliore qualità? Un allenatore deve avere e dare tutto. Io penso che in questo momento mi sento a mio agio quando lavoro in campo, sia a livello tecnico tattico, che fisico, che nella preparazione delle partite. Pensiamo di avere grande padronanza per gestire tutto. La mia tradizione calabrese o rimasta, ma ormai sono più lombardo. La telefonata che mi ha fatto più piacere? Stiamo fino a domani mattina. Terim, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, Cannavaro. Poi è uscita una mia foto vestito da Genny Savastano. Ho chiuso il telefono. Cutrone? La mia storia dice che valuto molto quello che si fa durante la settimana. Parte come tutti gli altri. Ha le caratteristiche di chi gioca col veleno addosso. Spero di vederle in tutti gli altri. Chi mi incuriosisce più nella rosa? Sento dire che Suso può giocare solo largo a destra. Vediamo se è così o se si può cambiare qualcosa. Insigne ha modificato il suo stile. Mi incuriosisce questa roba qui. Poi mi incuriosisce Kessie che non va dentro, quando l'anno scorso era devastante. Di tempo ne abbiamo poco, dobbiamo riuscire a fare risultati. In Europa League abbiamo passato il turno, in Coppa Italia bisogna giocare gli ottavi. La maglia pesa, tutto questo non dobbiamo dimenticarlo. Tra vittoria e sconfitta c'è grandissima differenza. Quando si perde deve bruciare... mi avete capito. Quando si arriva a Milanello deve esserci un funerale. Quando si vince, siamo tutti belli. E questa differenza si deve vedere. Io traghettatore? Potevo pensarlo se mancavano 4-5 partite. Ci sono 72 punti a disposizione. Perchè devo sentirmi un traghettatore. Io so di non piacere a tutti. Ho i miei pregi e i miei difetti. So quelle che sono le mie doti. Poi bisogna vedere chi ti giudica e come mi giudica. Come mi definisco? Tante volte devo imparare a contare, anche se sono migliorato. Sento molto le partite e mi sento vivo. Sento lo stesso formicolio di quando giocavo. Mi sento vivo".
> 
> ...




Alla Conte!

Bene così


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2017)

finalmente non vedo l'ora che arrivi domenica mentre fino a ieri regnava lo sconforto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2017)

Come atteggiamenti e modi di porsi è tutto in stile Conte, la squadra si farà le ossa.

Ha detto di aver comunicato ai giocatori che non dovranno essere permalosi quando arriverà da lui qualche insulto o parola fuori posto.
Già me li immagino Bonaventura & co


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> finalmente non vedo l'ora che arrivi domenica mentre fino a ieri regnava lo sconforto



Esatto!


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione. Se ho sentito Yonghong Li? Il presidente non parla inglese e abbiamo deciso con Fassone che in questi giorni troveremo il modo per scambiarci due parole. Non parla nemmeno calabrese. Il nuovo Gattuso? Mah, non lo so. Kessie è anche più forte e più esplosivo e con qualche gol in più nelle gambe. Ma come mentalità mi auguro che ce ne sia più di uno. Nella mia carriera ho sempre preso tante legnate. Ho sbagliato perchè alcuni collaboratori che mi sono portato a Creta e a Pisa non prendevano stipendio. Li ho messi in difficoltà. Sono cambiato. In certe situazioni si ragionava a livello dilettantistico. Non c'erano nemmeno i campi per allenarsi. Lo fai perchè è un lavoro così complesso e difficile che se non stai lì a provare le cose che fai, alla fine non fai nulla. Sulla carta sembra tutto facile. In questi quattro anni sono andato in giro per l'Italia e per l'Europa per migliorarmi. I prevenuti? Non mi danno fastidio. Ho sempre lavorato duro, anche da giocatore. Quando tutti mi davano dello scarpone. Ho sempre lavorato più degli altri. E' durata 18 anni sta storia. Non leggo più. Quando giocavo leggevo. Oggi faccio fatica. Voglio stare tranquillo ed avere la consapevolezza della mia forza, che me la dà il mio lavoro quotidiano. Se ho pensato ai rischi? Io non sono un calcolatore. Mi brucio? Sono in uno dei club più grandi al momento. Farò di tutto per fare bene. Poi domani è un altro giorno. Ho tutte le possibilità, familiari ed economiche, per pensare questo. Vado in ospedale quando la testa me la spacco. Non prima. Come guarire il mal di gol? La mia storia dice che le squadra non segnano tanto. Ma ci lavoreremo. Abbiamo già preparato qualcosa. Ma non è solo un problema di gol, c'è altro. La partita col Torino mi è piaciuta. Ho visto cose interessanti. Andrè Silva? E' uno forte che avrebbe un grandissimo mercato. Lo prenderebbero tutti. Bisogna metterlo in condizione di farlo giocare con la squadra. Fa belle cose ma a livello personale. Difficilmente lo vedo fare un uno due o fare una spizzata e poi ributtarsi. Sento dire che abbiamo partite facili. Sì, sulla carta. Ma in Serie A non ci sono partite facili. Dobbiamo farci trovare pronti mentalmente e fisicamente. Dobbiamo migliorare i nostri concetti. La fascia? Non aspettatevi nulla. Il capitano è Bonucci e resterà Bonucci. Ho parlato con una delegazione della squadra e vi posso assicurare che i ragazzi hanno voglia di lavorare e mettersi a disposizione. Ho solo chiesto grande senso di appartenenza e disciplina. Mi hanno dato disponibilità. Non mi interessa chi esce con chi e chi non si sopporta. A me è successo di non andare d'accordo con qualcuno fuori, ma in campo mi buttavo nel fuoco per lui. Se qualcuno non parla bene l'italiano deve essere il gruppo ad aiutarlo e a spiegargli le cose. La mia migliore qualità? Un allenatore deve avere e dare tutto. Io penso che in questo momento mi sento a mio agio quando lavoro in campo, sia a livello tecnico tattico, che fisico, che nella preparazione delle partite. Pensiamo di avere grande padronanza per gestire tutto. La mia tradizione calabrese o rimasta, ma ormai sono più lombardo. La telefonata che mi ha fatto più piacere? Stiamo fino a domani mattina. Terim, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, Cannavaro. Poi è uscita una mia foto vestito da Genny Savastano. Ho chiuso il telefono. Cutrone? La mia storia dice che valuto molto quello che si fa durante la settimana. Parte come tutti gli altri. Ha le caratteristiche di chi gioca col veleno addosso. Spero di vederle in tutti gli altri. Chi mi incuriosisce più nella rosa? Sento dire che Suso può giocare solo largo a destra. Vediamo se è così o se si può cambiare qualcosa. Insigne ha modificato il suo stile. Mi incuriosisce questa roba qui. Poi mi incuriosisce Kessie che non va dentro, quando l'anno scorso era devastante. Di tempo ne abbiamo poco, dobbiamo riuscire a fare risultati. In Europa League abbiamo passato il turno, in Coppa Italia bisogna giocare gli ottavi. La maglia pesa, tutto questo non dobbiamo dimenticarlo. Tra vittoria e sconfitta c'è grandissima differenza. Quando si perde deve bruciare... mi avete capito. Quando si arriva a Milanello deve esserci un funerale. Quando si vince, siamo tutti belli. E questa differenza si deve vedere. Io traghettatore? Potevo pensarlo se mancavano 4-5 partite. Ci sono 72 punti a disposizione. Perchè devo sentirmi un traghettatore. Io so di non piacere a tutti. Ho i miei pregi e i miei difetti. So quelle che sono le mie doti. Poi bisogna vedere chi ti giudica e come mi giudica. Come mi definisco? Tante volte devo imparare a contare, anche se sono migliorato. Sento molto le partite e mi sento vivo. Sento lo stesso formicolio di quando giocavo. Mi sento vivo. Nelle scelte mi baserò su quello che vedrò durante la settimana. Bisogna pedalare. Come è andato il primo allenamento? Il primo giorno di ripresa per noi è un lavoro aerobico, rimaniamo su un top di frequenza cardiaca. Domani faremo un lavoro ad alta intensità. Poi gli altri giorni andremo a preparare la partita sugli avversari. Cosa ho detto alla squadra? Mi sono comportato per quello che sono. Gli ho detto di non scandalizzarsi se arriva qualche parola forte. E ho chiesto di non essere permalosi e dirsi le cose in faccia".
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Tahva (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione. Se ho sentito Yonghong Li? Il presidente non parla inglese e abbiamo deciso con Fassone che in questi giorni troveremo il modo per scambiarci due parole. Non parla nemmeno calabrese. Il nuovo Gattuso? Mah, non lo so. Kessie è anche più forte e più esplosivo e con qualche gol in più nelle gambe. Ma come mentalità mi auguro che ce ne sia più di uno. Nella mia carriera ho sempre preso tante legnate. Ho sbagliato perchè alcuni collaboratori che mi sono portato a Creta e a Pisa non prendevano stipendio. Li ho messi in difficoltà. Sono cambiato. In certe situazioni si ragionava a livello dilettantistico. Non c'erano nemmeno i campi per allenarsi. Lo fai perchè è un lavoro così complesso e difficile che se non stai lì a provare le cose che fai, alla fine non fai nulla. Sulla carta sembra tutto facile. In questi quattro anni sono andato in giro per l'Italia e per l'Europa per migliorarmi. I prevenuti? Non mi danno fastidio. Ho sempre lavorato duro, anche da giocatore. Quando tutti mi davano dello scarpone. Ho sempre lavorato più degli altri. E' durata 18 anni sta storia. Non leggo più. Quando giocavo leggevo. Oggi faccio fatica. Voglio stare tranquillo ed avere la consapevolezza della mia forza, che me la dà il mio lavoro quotidiano. Se ho pensato ai rischi? Io non sono un calcolatore. Mi brucio? Sono in uno dei club più grandi al momento. Farò di tutto per fare bene. Poi domani è un altro giorno. Ho tutte le possibilità, familiari ed economiche, per pensare questo. Vado in ospedale quando la testa me la spacco. Non prima. Come guarire il mal di gol? La mia storia dice che le squadra non segnano tanto. Ma ci lavoreremo. Abbiamo già preparato qualcosa. Ma non è solo un problema di gol, c'è altro. La partita col Torino mi è piaciuta. Ho visto cose interessanti. Andrè Silva? E' uno forte che avrebbe un grandissimo mercato. Lo prenderebbero tutti. Bisogna metterlo in condizione di farlo giocare con la squadra. Fa belle cose ma a livello personale. Difficilmente lo vedo fare un uno due o fare una spizzata e poi ributtarsi. Sento dire che abbiamo partite facili. Sì, sulla carta. Ma in Serie A non ci sono partite facili. Dobbiamo farci trovare pronti mentalmente e fisicamente. Dobbiamo migliorare i nostri concetti. La fascia? Non aspettatevi nulla. Il capitano è Bonucci e resterà Bonucci. Ho parlato con una delegazione della squadra e vi posso assicurare che i ragazzi hanno voglia di lavorare e mettersi a disposizione. Ho solo chiesto grande senso di appartenenza e disciplina. Mi hanno dato disponibilità. Non mi interessa chi esce con chi e chi non si sopporta. A me è successo di non andare d'accordo con qualcuno fuori, ma in campo mi buttavo nel fuoco per lui. Se qualcuno non parla bene l'italiano deve essere il gruppo ad aiutarlo e a spiegargli le cose. La mia migliore qualità? Un allenatore deve avere e dare tutto. Io penso che in questo momento mi sento a mio agio quando lavoro in campo, sia a livello tecnico tattico, che fisico, che nella preparazione delle partite. Pensiamo di avere grande padronanza per gestire tutto. La mia tradizione calabrese o rimasta, ma ormai sono più lombardo. La telefonata che mi ha fatto più piacere? Stiamo fino a domani mattina. Terim, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, Cannavaro. Poi è uscita una mia foto vestito da Genny Savastano. Ho chiuso il telefono. Cutrone? La mia storia dice che valuto molto quello che si fa durante la settimana. Parte come tutti gli altri. Ha le caratteristiche di chi gioca col veleno addosso. Spero di vederle in tutti gli altri. Chi mi incuriosisce più nella rosa? Sento dire che Suso può giocare solo largo a destra. Vediamo se è così o se si può cambiare qualcosa. Insigne ha modificato il suo stile. Mi incuriosisce questa roba qui. Poi mi incuriosisce Kessie che non va dentro, quando l'anno scorso era devastante. Di tempo ne abbiamo poco, dobbiamo riuscire a fare risultati. In Europa League abbiamo passato il turno, in Coppa Italia bisogna giocare gli ottavi. La maglia pesa, tutto questo non dobbiamo dimenticarlo. Tra vittoria e sconfitta c'è grandissima differenza. Quando si perde deve bruciare... mi avete capito. Quando si arriva a Milanello deve esserci un funerale. Quando si vince, siamo tutti belli. E questa differenza si deve vedere. Io traghettatore? Potevo pensarlo se mancavano 4-5 partite. Ci sono 72 punti a disposizione. Perchè devo sentirmi un traghettatore. Io so di non piacere a tutti. Ho i miei pregi e i miei difetti. So quelle che sono le mie doti. Poi bisogna vedere chi ti giudica e come mi giudica. Come mi definisco? Tante volte devo imparare a contare, anche se sono migliorato. Sento molto le partite e mi sento vivo. Sento lo stesso formicolio di quando giocavo. Mi sento vivo. Nelle scelte mi baserò su quello che vedrò durante la settimana. Bisogna pedalare. Come è andato il primo allenamento? Il primo giorno di ripresa per noi è un lavoro aerobico, rimaniamo su un top di frequenza cardiaca. Domani faremo un lavoro ad alta intensità. Poi gli altri giorni andremo a preparare la partita sugli avversari. Cosa ho detto alla squadra? Mi sono comportato per quello che sono. Gli ho detto di non scandalizzarsi se arriva qualche parola forte. E ho chiesto di non essere permalosi e dirsi le cose in faccia".
> 
> ...



Manco ha iniziato ed era già incacchiato nero come una faina. Benissimo così, le parole su "deve essere come un funerale" quando si perde sono musica per le mie orecchie.
Non so se faremo bene, ma ha tutto il mio supporto perché sicuramente li farà sudare quanto devono. Buon lavoro Ringhio!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2017)

quando dice che *tra vittoria e sconfitta c'è un grandissima differenza* chissà a chi si riferisce


----------



## simone316 (28 Novembre 2017)

Ottime le sue parole sul gruppo "non mi importa se qualcuno non va d'accordo sul campo devono dare l'anima per il proprio compagno." Su Kessiè "sono curioso di capire come mai non affonda più in verticale, mentre l'anno scorso era devastante." Su Silva "fa grandi giocate, ma da singolo spesso la squadra non lo segue." Su Cutrone "in campo ha il fuoco vivo addosso, sembra tarantolato, voglio più di un Gattuso in squadra." 

L'ho visto molto carico e in palla.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Novembre 2017)

Quando si perde a Milanello deve essere come un funerale.

Impara Ridolini.


----------



## Raistlin (28 Novembre 2017)

Ineccepibile su tutto, contesto solo la scelta della difesa a 3.


----------



## simone316 (28 Novembre 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Manco ha iniziato ed era già incacchiato nero come una faina. Benissimo così, le parole su "deve essere come un funerale" quando si perde sono musica per le mie orecchie.
> Non so se faremo bene, ma ha tutto il mio supporto perché sicuramente li farà sudare quanto devono. Buon lavoro Ringhio!



Esatto. Anche questa frase mi ha colpito in positivo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione. Se ho sentito Yonghong Li? Il presidente non parla inglese e abbiamo deciso con Fassone che in questi giorni troveremo il modo per scambiarci due parole. Non parla nemmeno calabrese. Il nuovo Gattuso? Mah, non lo so. Kessie è anche più forte e più esplosivo e con qualche gol in più nelle gambe. Ma come mentalità mi auguro che ce ne sia più di uno. Nella mia carriera ho sempre preso tante legnate. Ho sbagliato perchè alcuni collaboratori che mi sono portato a Creta e a Pisa non prendevano stipendio. Li ho messi in difficoltà. Sono cambiato. In certe situazioni si ragionava a livello dilettantistico. Non c'erano nemmeno i campi per allenarsi. Lo fai perchè è un lavoro così complesso e difficile che se non stai lì a provare le cose che fai, alla fine non fai nulla. Sulla carta sembra tutto facile. In questi quattro anni sono andato in giro per l'Italia e per l'Europa per migliorarmi. I prevenuti? Non mi danno fastidio. Ho sempre lavorato duro, anche da giocatore. Quando tutti mi davano dello scarpone. Ho sempre lavorato più degli altri. E' durata 18 anni sta storia. Non leggo più. Quando giocavo leggevo. Oggi faccio fatica. Voglio stare tranquillo ed avere la consapevolezza della mia forza, che me la dà il mio lavoro quotidiano. Se ho pensato ai rischi? Io non sono un calcolatore. Mi brucio? Sono in uno dei club più grandi al momento. Farò di tutto per fare bene. Poi domani è un altro giorno. Ho tutte le possibilità, familiari ed economiche, per pensare questo. Vado in ospedale quando la testa me la spacco. Non prima. Come guarire il mal di gol? La mia storia dice che le squadra non segnano tanto. Ma ci lavoreremo. Abbiamo già preparato qualcosa. Ma non è solo un problema di gol, c'è altro. La partita col Torino mi è piaciuta. Ho visto cose interessanti. Andrè Silva? E' uno forte che avrebbe un grandissimo mercato. Lo prenderebbero tutti. Bisogna metterlo in condizione di farlo giocare con la squadra. Fa belle cose ma a livello personale. Difficilmente lo vedo fare un uno due o fare una spizzata e poi ributtarsi. Sento dire che abbiamo partite facili. Sì, sulla carta. Ma in Serie A non ci sono partite facili. Dobbiamo farci trovare pronti mentalmente e fisicamente. Dobbiamo migliorare i nostri concetti. La fascia? Non aspettatevi nulla. Il capitano è Bonucci e resterà Bonucci. Ho parlato con una delegazione della squadra e vi posso assicurare che i ragazzi hanno voglia di lavorare e mettersi a disposizione. Ho solo chiesto grande senso di appartenenza e disciplina. Mi hanno dato disponibilità. Non mi interessa chi esce con chi e chi non si sopporta. A me è successo di non andare d'accordo con qualcuno fuori, ma in campo mi buttavo nel fuoco per lui. Se qualcuno non parla bene l'italiano deve essere il gruppo ad aiutarlo e a spiegargli le cose. La mia migliore qualità? Un allenatore deve avere e dare tutto. Io penso che in questo momento mi sento a mio agio quando lavoro in campo, sia a livello tecnico tattico, che fisico, che nella preparazione delle partite. Pensiamo di avere grande padronanza per gestire tutto. La mia tradizione calabrese o rimasta, ma ormai sono più lombardo. La telefonata che mi ha fatto più piacere? Stiamo fino a domani mattina. Terim, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, Cannavaro. Poi è uscita una mia foto vestito da Genny Savastano. Ho chiuso il telefono. Cutrone? La mia storia dice che valuto molto quello che si fa durante la settimana. Parte come tutti gli altri. Ha le caratteristiche di chi gioca col veleno addosso. Spero di vederle in tutti gli altri. Chi mi incuriosisce più nella rosa? Sento dire che Suso può giocare solo largo a destra. Vediamo se è così o se si può cambiare qualcosa. Insigne ha modificato il suo stile. Mi incuriosisce questa roba qui. Poi mi incuriosisce Kessie che non va dentro, quando l'anno scorso era devastante. Di tempo ne abbiamo poco, dobbiamo riuscire a fare risultati. In Europa League abbiamo passato il turno, in Coppa Italia bisogna giocare gli ottavi. La maglia pesa, tutto questo non dobbiamo dimenticarlo. Tra vittoria e sconfitta c'è grandissima differenza. Quando si perde deve bruciare... mi avete capito. Quando si arriva a Milanello deve esserci un funerale. Quando si vince, siamo tutti belli. E questa differenza si deve vedere. Io traghettatore? Potevo pensarlo se mancavano 4-5 partite. Ci sono 72 punti a disposizione. Perchè devo sentirmi un traghettatore. Io so di non piacere a tutti. Ho i miei pregi e i miei difetti. So quelle che sono le mie doti. Poi bisogna vedere chi ti giudica e come mi giudica. Come mi definisco? Tante volte devo imparare a contare, anche se sono migliorato. Sento molto le partite e mi sento vivo. Sento lo stesso formicolio di quando giocavo. Mi sento vivo. Nelle scelte mi baserò su quello che vedrò durante la settimana. Bisogna pedalare. Come è andato il primo allenamento? Il primo giorno di ripresa per noi è un lavoro aerobico, rimaniamo su un top di frequenza cardiaca. Domani faremo un lavoro ad alta intensità. Poi gli altri giorni andremo a preparare la partita sugli avversari. Cosa ho detto alla squadra? Mi sono comportato per quello che sono. Gli ho detto di non scandalizzarsi se arriva qualche parola forte. E ho chiesto di non essere permalosi e dirsi le cose in faccia".
> 
> ...



L'atteggiamento, come mi aspettavo da uno come Rino, e' quello giusto. Buon lavoro, ce n'e' tanto da fare!


----------



## ilCapitan6 (28 Novembre 2017)

Interviste illuminanti. SEnza dover leggere tra le righe si capiscono molte cose.

Fuori da denti:
- Gattuso non è pronto per il Milan, se si intente un GRANDE Milan
- Sfrutta l'occasione perchè farà un'esperienza importante e poi potrà allenare ovunque per anni
- Le parole di Fassone in alcuni passaggi sono di circostanza: stanno seguendo Conte e lo corteggiano sempre
- Giusto restare con la difesa a 3 se a) l'allenatore si sente sicuro di questo b) i calciatori lo seguono e pensano gli sia congeniale c) il DS pensa che questa rosa sia adatta a questo modulo d) si vole preparare il terreno per Conte
- Gattuso può cmq dare la sua impronta alla squadra, che oggi ancora non è squadra: Montella ha ottenuto qualcosa in più solo quando ha inserito i 'vecchi', da questo deduco non che i 'vecchi' fossero meglio dei nuovi, ma semplicemente che remavano contro perchè potevano contare sull'appoggio di Montella il quale non ha digerito le scelte di Mirabelli, perchè? perchè in pratica gli ha suggerito - con la costruzione della rosa - modulo e uomini, semplice
- Gattuso ha in vantaggio di non venire da passato: può dire che a lui non interessa se i calciatori sono nuovi o fanno parte della vecchia guardia, ma l'unica discriminante è 'chi gioca bene e al 100%' da chi è 'una pippa e/o non si impegna'
- Gattuso ha ragione sul fatto che manchi intensità: all'interno di questa si trova concentrazione e si riducono gli errori; sono convinto - smentitemi con piacere se sbaglierò - che Bonucci gioverà molto di questa mentalità: farà meno errori e sarà àancora più decisivo; è abituato a vivere immerso nella partita e negli allenamenti, chiede a se stesso intensità per restare concentrato e ha bisogno di questa mentalità diffusa;

Ci vorrà coraggio per mettere in campo un 3-4-3 sopratutto con gliinterpreti voluti da Mirabelli
Diamo per assodato che Gattuso segua le direttive societarie, la squadra che metterà in campo potrebbe essere:

---------------------- Donnarumma
-------------- Musacchio - Bonucci - Romagnoli 
Borini ---------------------------------------------- Rodriguez
--------------- Kessie ------ Biglia
Suso -------------- A. Silva --------------- Bonaventura

IMHO le difficoltà saranno
Borini è > di Abate, comunque - Resto in attesa di Conti
Zapata è > di Musacchio come marcatore, da qui vedremo se la formazione la fa Mirabelli o Gattuso
Kessie non è un interdittore - detto 1000 volte - ma un cursore abile anche nel 'rubare' palloni
Biglia da solo con un cursore ballerà il tango tutte le partite


Io, senza guardare i nome sulla mgaglia farei così

---------------------- Donnarumma
----------- Zapata - Bonucci - Romagnoli 
------------------------------------------------- Rodriguez
-------------- Locatelli --------- Biglia (Montolivo)
-- Suso (Borini) ------- Kessie -------- Bonaventura (Calha)
---------------------- A. Silva

Difesa 3 e 1/2 con Zapata a destra - c'è il supporto di Locatelli bloccato
Locatelli davanti alla difesa a supporto di Biglia
Kessie tra punta e centrocampisti a recuperare palloni alti e inserirsi, con licenza di guastatore a tutto campo 
Suso sulla sua mattonella / Borini quando devo difendere o ripartire 20mt dietro
Bonaventura e Calha a giocarsi una maglia: metto l'italiano perchè è più capace di entrare in area e chiudere sul secondo palo, Calha non ci entra mai in area
Silva se gioca per la squadra e si butta anche lui in area
Se Suso tira in porta il 75% delle azioni di attacco io lo mando in tribuna un mese e faccio giocare Borini
Bonaventura con Biglia e RR dietro deve pensare a segnare


----------



## Garrincha (28 Novembre 2017)

Gattuso ha parlato col presidente del Milan di come deve giocare la squadra


----------



## Gas (28 Novembre 2017)

Prima di iniziare l'intervista è stato un po' paraculo e ha stretto la mano uno per uno a tutti i giornalisti in sala.


----------



## Gas (28 Novembre 2017)

Questo pezzo mi è piaciuto tanto, alla domanda sulle differenze fra lui e Montella "A Vincenzo piace partire dal basso palla al piede, gli piace il palleggio. Anche a me piace il palleggio ma poi quando arriviamo negli ultimi 20/30 metri c'è bisogno di verticalizzare, andare a creare qualche movimento con gli attaccanti e provare a sorprendere un po' gli avversari."


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Prima di iniziare l'intervista è stato un po' paraculo e ha stretto la mano uno per uno a tutti i giornalisti in sala.



Anche i giornalisti sono paraculo per poi scrivere chissà cosa appena ti volti...


----------



## Casnop (28 Novembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Interviste illuminanti. SEnza dover leggere tra le righe si capiscono molte cose.
> 
> Fuori da denti:
> - Gattuso non è pronto per il Milan, se si intente un GRANDE Milan
> ...


Formazione, l'ultima tua, interessante. Oggi Gattuso ha dedicato più di una parola alla verticalità di Kessie, la qualità più impressionante del suo repertorio, intravista solo nella primissima fase di questa stagione. Egli sa che ciò non è dovuto ad un precoce imbrocchimento dell'ivoriano, ma ad un problema di contingenza tattica, rimasto irrisolto da Montella. Ecco allora che l'assetto, da te proposto, che prevede un Kessie proiettato in avanti sulla linea dei trequarti, e da lì in porta, e sulla linea dei mediani in fase di non possesso, possa meglio sfruttare le preziose qualità del giovane Franck, senza alterare eccessivamente gli equilibri di squadra. Chissà che a Rino non sopravvenga questo pensiero, e questa intenzione.


----------



## Gas (28 Novembre 2017)

Mirabelli come immagine è improponibile. ahahaha
Durante la conferenza respirava pensantemente nel microfono e sembrava sbuffare scocciato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Novembre 2017)

Amo tantissimo Gattuso per il suo passato e quindi eviterò di crocefiggerlo alla Brocchi quando farà le inevitabili cappellate.
Per me Rino come persona è intoccabile.

Come tecnico:
1) Si sente molto con Berlusconi con il quale ha parlato molto di tattica, sta studiando come usare Suso da mezzapunta..... partiamo malissimo.
2) Silva non è pronto, non sa ancora giocare con i compagni, farà panchina, il titolare al momento è o kalinic o Cutrone. Abbastanza condivisibile anche se tutto sto "Silva deve imparare..." a mesi dall'arrivo.... E insegnategli cavolo!
3) "le mie squadre non segnano molto"....mah!

Per me Ringhio si rivelerà o un errore o ininfluente, ma lo sosterrò comunque. Il giudizio lo si darà in base a come andrà l'EL. Quella è il solo reale obbiettivo (difficile) perseguibile, va puntato tutto li. L'unico motivo di contestazione sarà se vedo qualche riserva giocare in EL (Rijeka escluso).


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Novembre 2017)

Bravi tutti e tre


----------



## evangel33 (28 Novembre 2017)

Una cosa che è totalmente mancata nel Milan di Montella è l'inserimento senza palla da parte dei centrocampisti, per questo sono fiducioso dopo le parole di Gattuso su Kessie. È un crimine contro il calcio avere Bonucci dietro e nessuno che vada senza palla. Il massimo per cui è stato usato Bonucci fino a adesso sono i lanci sulle corsie esterne verso RR o Borini o chi per loro che non sorprendevano gli avversari ma avevano solo il merito di cambiare fronte di gioco. Lancio su un giocatore sempre mettendogli la palla sui piedi e mai nello spazio Mi pare di aver visto quasi tutte le partite del Milan quest'anno. Ricordo solo un paio di inserimenti di centrocampisti su lancio di Bonucci. E quel centrocampista era Montolivo. Contro l'Aek Atene se non sbaglio in EL. 
Io il lancio di Bonucci per Giaccherini contro il Belgio me lo ricordo solo io? Mancano gli inserimenti dei nostri. E Kessie è un toro. Se si butta dentro fa male. Sfruttiamolo. È così difficile?


----------



## Lambro (28 Novembre 2017)

rino parla di coraggio di verticalizzare negli ultimi metri, ma è molto dura farlo al giorno d'oggi e le occasioni si creano piu' per rimpalli o errori personali piuttosto che per le verticalizzazioni negli ultimi metri.
dove deve partire la verticalità del gioco è nella testa e dalle retrovie, cosa che richiederebbe non so quanto tempo per essere ben assimilata, soprattutto calhanoglu dovrebbe essere un b.valero motorino onnipresente in tutto il campo come raccordo tra le linee, ad esempio, ma non glielo insegni (ammesso che lo impari) in pochi giorni di sicuro.
il milan palleggia lento per dare la palla a suso e il gioco d'attacco finisce li', d'altronde è solo dai suoi piedi che nascono le occasioni.
manca , e qui ha ragionissima ,la mentalita' di sovrapporsi buttandosi dentro, un po' come ha fatto bonucci in quella grandissima azione da lui iniziata dove pero' poi sbaglia totalmente la scelta finale, ma il senso giusto è quello.
potrebbe farlo kessie, benissimo, lo fara' sicuramente conti (quanto lo aspetto, speriamo non si sia rovinato...)
ma anche borini ha il passo.


----------



## bmb (28 Novembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> rino parla di coraggio di verticalizzare negli ultimi metri, ma è molto dura farlo al giorno d'oggi e le occasioni si creano piu' per rimpalli o errori personali piuttosto che per le verticalizzazioni negli ultimi metri.
> dove deve partire la verticalità del gioco è nella testa e dalle retrovie, cosa che richiederebbe non so quanto tempo per essere ben assimilata, soprattutto calhanoglu dovrebbe essere un b.valero motorino onnipresente in tutto il campo come raccordo tra le linee, ad esempio, ma non glielo insegni (ammesso che lo impari) in pochi giorni di sicuro.
> il milan palleggia lento per dare la palla a suso e il gioco d'attacco finisce li', d'altronde è solo dai suoi piedi che nascono le occasioni.
> manca , e qui ha ragionissima ,la mentalita' di sovrapporsi buttandosi dentro, un po' come ha fatto bonucci in quella grandissima azione da lui iniziata dove pero' poi sbaglia totalmente la scelta finale, ma il senso giusto è quello.
> ...


In un anno e mezzo di Montella non ho mai visto un movimento senza palla. L'unico che lo faceva era Pasalic, grazie alle sue doti. Ma non è che servano doti particolari per dettare un passaggio piuttosto che aspettare il pallone fermo sul posto.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Novembre 2017)

Lo amo alla follia


----------



## Black (28 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Rino Gattuso. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero
> 
> Gattuso:"E' un giorno importante. C'è da lavorare e sarà un lavoro duro. Ma sarà un piacere. Ci sono tanti nazionali e molti giovani. Possono fare di più e devono fare di più. Ma le preoccupazioni più grandi erano quelle di Creta e Pisa. Qui c'è tutto. Mi fate ridere perchè quando sei giovane devi fare esperienza, poi non basta mai. Io ho cento e passa partite in campionati diversi. Poi sta a me dimostrare coi risultati. Ho la mia metodologia ed il mio modo di vedere il calcio. Giocheremo con la difesa a tre ma deve giocare di reparto. Guardiamo, palla, tempo e spazio e dobbiamo lavorare su questi concetti. Io ho avuto un grandissimo rapporto con Montella. Onesto. E' sempre stato disponibile. Ma la metodologia ed il modo di vedere il calcio è diverso. A Vincenzo piace il palleggio, anche a me, ma poi negli ultimi 20-30 metri dobbiamo creare occasioni da gol. Per me il gruppo è importante ma non sono solo i giocatori. Anche tutte le squadra che stanno a contatto coi giocatori. Il segreto è lì. Mi è dispiaciuto lasciare la primavera. E' un lavoro che volevo completare. Non ho mai avuto problemi nella costruzione dei gruppi. Sono riuscito ad entrare nella testa dei ragazzi. Li vedevo convinti e in grado di far male agli avversari in qualsiasi momento. Ora provo le stesse emozioni che provavo quando giocavo. Quando supero il cancello di Milanello sono in paradiso. Qui c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta coi campi. Qui gli stipendi arrivano puntualmente, nonostante i problemi dei quali sento parlare. Amo il mio lavoro e lo faccio con passione. Il mio sogno continua. E' un privilegio allenare una società così. Penso che questa squadra può fare di più. I giocatori hanno grandissime qualità. Dobbiamo diventare squadra. Saper soffrire, coprire bene il campo e non prendere ripartenze. Con loro spirito battagliero. La squadra dimostra di saper far girare la palla ma serve compattezza e saper soffrire. Champions impossibile? Oggi non guardo la classifica. Mancano 24 partite. Devo vivere alla giornata e partita per partita. Quella di domenica deve essere la finale di Coppa del mondo o la Champions League. C'è bisogno di riuscire a cambiare e ad avere una consapevolezza maggiore. Ho giocato tantissimi anni a San Siro, vi possono assicurare che se non stai bene a 360 grandi è uno stadio nel quale la palla scotta e pesa. La priorità è che i ragazzi diano qualcosa in più. Oggi mi sembra riduttivo che parliamo ancora del Rino Gattuso calciatore. La veemenza mi è rimasta ma non attacchiamoci sempre solo a grinta e cuore. Io sono passato a Coverciano. Non me lo hanno regalato il patentino. Ho studiato. Ogni anni ci sono 2-3 novità da studiare. Poi bisogno preparare le partite, che non si preparano solo con cuore, grinta e cattiveria. La chiave sono le foto che ci sono in giro per Milanello. E' la storia e non dimenticare il DNA di questa società. Bisogna avere grande senso di appartenenza. E per giocare a calcio bisogna faticare. Condizione fisica e preparazione a livello tecnico e tattico. Davanti? Dipende. 4-3-3, due mezze punte, due attaccanti. Tre di difesa e quattro di centrocampo sicuri. Poi vediamo. Chiacchierata con Berlusconi? E' il segreto di pulcinella. Lo conosco bene. Mi è capitato tantissime volte parlare con lui. Parlo con il mio presidente. Uno dei più vincenti della storia del calcio e grande conoscitore del calcio. Abbiamo parlato di come il Milan deve giocare, dei due attaccanti e di come deve giocare. L'ho ascoltato con grande attenzione. Se ho sentito Yonghong Li? Il presidente non parla inglese e abbiamo deciso con Fassone che in questi giorni troveremo il modo per scambiarci due parole. Non parla nemmeno calabrese. Il nuovo Gattuso? Mah, non lo so. Kessie è anche più forte e più esplosivo e con qualche gol in più nelle gambe. Ma come mentalità mi auguro che ce ne sia più di uno. Nella mia carriera ho sempre preso tante legnate. Ho sbagliato perchè alcuni collaboratori che mi sono portato a Creta e a Pisa non prendevano stipendio. Li ho messi in difficoltà. Sono cambiato. In certe situazioni si ragionava a livello dilettantistico. Non c'erano nemmeno i campi per allenarsi. Lo fai perchè è un lavoro così complesso e difficile che se non stai lì a provare le cose che fai, alla fine non fai nulla. Sulla carta sembra tutto facile. In questi quattro anni sono andato in giro per l'Italia e per l'Europa per migliorarmi. I prevenuti? Non mi danno fastidio. Ho sempre lavorato duro, anche da giocatore. Quando tutti mi davano dello scarpone. Ho sempre lavorato più degli altri. E' durata 18 anni sta storia. Non leggo più. Quando giocavo leggevo. Oggi faccio fatica. Voglio stare tranquillo ed avere la consapevolezza della mia forza, che me la dà il mio lavoro quotidiano. Se ho pensato ai rischi? Io non sono un calcolatore. Mi brucio? Sono in uno dei club più grandi al momento. Farò di tutto per fare bene. Poi domani è un altro giorno. Ho tutte le possibilità, familiari ed economiche, per pensare questo. Vado in ospedale quando la testa me la spacco. Non prima. Come guarire il mal di gol? La mia storia dice che le squadra non segnano tanto. Ma ci lavoreremo. Abbiamo già preparato qualcosa. Ma non è solo un problema di gol, c'è altro. La partita col Torino mi è piaciuta. Ho visto cose interessanti. Andrè Silva? E' uno forte che avrebbe un grandissimo mercato. Lo prenderebbero tutti. Bisogna metterlo in condizione di farlo giocare con la squadra. Fa belle cose ma a livello personale. Difficilmente lo vedo fare un uno due o fare una spizzata e poi ributtarsi. Sento dire che abbiamo partite facili. Sì, sulla carta. Ma in Serie A non ci sono partite facili. Dobbiamo farci trovare pronti mentalmente e fisicamente. Dobbiamo migliorare i nostri concetti. La fascia? Non aspettatevi nulla. Il capitano è Bonucci e resterà Bonucci. Ho parlato con una delegazione della squadra e vi posso assicurare che i ragazzi hanno voglia di lavorare e mettersi a disposizione. Ho solo chiesto grande senso di appartenenza e disciplina. Mi hanno dato disponibilità. Non mi interessa chi esce con chi e chi non si sopporta. A me è successo di non andare d'accordo con qualcuno fuori, ma in campo mi buttavo nel fuoco per lui. Se qualcuno non parla bene l'italiano deve essere il gruppo ad aiutarlo e a spiegargli le cose. La mia migliore qualità? Un allenatore deve avere e dare tutto. Io penso che in questo momento mi sento a mio agio quando lavoro in campo, sia a livello tecnico tattico, che fisico, che nella preparazione delle partite. Pensiamo di avere grande padronanza per gestire tutto. La mia tradizione calabrese o rimasta, ma ormai sono più lombardo. La telefonata che mi ha fatto più piacere? Stiamo fino a domani mattina. Terim, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti, Cannavaro. Poi è uscita una mia foto vestito da Genny Savastano. Ho chiuso il telefono. Cutrone? La mia storia dice che valuto molto quello che si fa durante la settimana. Parte come tutti gli altri. Ha le caratteristiche di chi gioca col veleno addosso. Spero di vederle in tutti gli altri. Chi mi incuriosisce più nella rosa? Sento dire che Suso può giocare solo largo a destra. Vediamo se è così o se si può cambiare qualcosa. Insigne ha modificato il suo stile. Mi incuriosisce questa roba qui. Poi mi incuriosisce Kessie che non va dentro, quando l'anno scorso era devastante. Di tempo ne abbiamo poco, dobbiamo riuscire a fare risultati. In Europa League abbiamo passato il turno, in Coppa Italia bisogna giocare gli ottavi. La maglia pesa, tutto questo non dobbiamo dimenticarlo. Tra vittoria e sconfitta c'è grandissima differenza. Quando si perde deve bruciare... mi avete capito. Quando si arriva a Milanello deve esserci un funerale. Quando si vince, siamo tutti belli. E questa differenza si deve vedere. Io traghettatore? Potevo pensarlo se mancavano 4-5 partite. Ci sono 72 punti a disposizione. Perchè devo sentirmi un traghettatore. Io so di non piacere a tutti. Ho i miei pregi e i miei difetti. So quelle che sono le mie doti. Poi bisogna vedere chi ti giudica e come mi giudica. Come mi definisco? Tante volte devo imparare a contare, anche se sono migliorato. Sento molto le partite e mi sento vivo. Sento lo stesso formicolio di quando giocavo. Mi sento vivo. Nelle scelte mi baserò su quello che vedrò durante la settimana. Bisogna pedalare. Come è andato il primo allenamento? Il primo giorno di ripresa per noi è un lavoro aerobico, rimaniamo su un top di frequenza cardiaca. Domani faremo un lavoro ad alta intensità. Poi gli altri giorni andremo a preparare la partita sugli avversari. Cosa ho detto alla squadra? Mi sono comportato per quello che sono. Gli ho detto di non scandalizzarsi se arriva qualche parola forte. E ho chiesto di non essere permalosi e dirsi le cose in faccia".



Per quanto riguarda le dichiarazioni di Gattuso, cose positive:

- finalmente la finiamo con questo inutile e sterile possesso palla fatto di passaggi orizzontali
- finalmente si punterà a verticalizzare
- spero che giocatori su cui avevo ottime speranze come Kessie e Silva riescano a svoltare grazie ad un nuovo tecnico
- spero che vedremo una squadra che corre

cose non positive:

- sembra che giocheremo ancora a 3 dietro

cose sorprendenti:

- Berlusconi il mio presidente??


----------



## Lambro (28 Novembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> In un anno e mezzo di Montella non ho mai visto un movimento senza palla. L'unico che lo faceva era Pasalic, grazie alle sue doti. Ma non è che servano doti particolari per dettare un passaggio piuttosto che aspettare il pallone fermo sul posto.



tante volte io guardavo gli attaccanti piuttosto che rimanere fisso con lo sguardo sul portatore di palla, ti posso assicurare che i movimenti e i tagli li facevano in continuazione, soprattutto cutrone e kalinic ma anche silva.
ne faceva tantissimi anche bacca, ma non venivano mai premiati.
un po' come le sovrapposizioni di conti che suso aveva inziiato bellamente ad ignorare prima dell'infortunio dell'ex atalantino, questa squadra è veramente pigra di testa ,e anche i nuovi innesti a parte bonucci pare non abbiano ne coraggio nè tecnica per verticalizzare con successo premiando qualche scatto. (di conseguenza si impoverisce tutto l'amalgama di squadra perchè non c'è niente di piu 'frustrante che farsi 30 mt di scatto senza venire premiati da un compagno troppo egoista)


----------



## Casnop (28 Novembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> tante volte io guardavo gli attaccanti piuttosto che rimanere fisso con lo sguardo sul portatore di palla, ti posso assicurare che i movimenti e i tagli li facevano in continuazione, soprattutto cutrone e kalinic ma anche silva.
> ne faceva tantissimi anche bacca, ma non venivano mai premiati.
> un po' come le sovrapposizioni di conti che suso aveva inziiato bellamente ad ignorare prima dell'infortunio dell'ex atalantino, questa squadra è veramente pigra di testa ,e anche i nuovi innesti a parte bonucci pare non abbiano ne coraggio nè tecnica per verticalizzare con successo premiando qualche scatto. (di conseguenza si impoverisce tutto l'amalgama di squadra perchè non c'è niente di piu 'frustrante che farsi 30 mt di scatto senza venire premiati da un compagno troppo egoista)


Si parla di verticalizzatori e si cita giusta Bonucci, ma aggiungerei tra essi Calhanoglu, che in Germania si è sempre fatto apprezzare per la sua capacità di centrare sulla corsa il compagno con un lancio lungo, verticale, tagliato, poggiato sullo spazio o sulla profondità attaccata in velocità. Abbiamo chi può verticalizzare, abbiamo chi può finalizzare questo gioco, Kessie, Cutrone, Borini, in parte Andre Silva, ed il grande rimpianto Conti. Probabilmente la squadra in estate era stata concepita con taluni principii di gioco, che mal si attagliavano ad un tecnico che proponeva gli opposti. Vedremo anche questo, ora.


----------



## Basileuon (28 Novembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> rino parla di coraggio di verticalizzare negli ultimi metri, ma è molto dura farlo al giorno d'oggi e le occasioni si creano piu' per rimpalli o errori personali piuttosto che per le verticalizzazioni negli ultimi metri.
> dove deve partire la verticalità del gioco è nella testa e dalle retrovie, cosa che richiederebbe non so quanto tempo per essere ben assimilata, soprattutto calhanoglu dovrebbe essere un b.valero motorino onnipresente in tutto il campo come raccordo tra le linee, ad esempio, ma non glielo insegni (ammesso che lo impari) in pochi giorni di sicuro.
> il milan palleggia lento per dare la palla a suso e il gioco d'attacco finisce li', d'altronde è solo dai suoi piedi che nascono le occasioni.
> manca , e qui ha ragionissima ,la mentalita' di sovrapporsi buttandosi dentro, un po' come ha fatto bonucci in quella grandissima azione da lui iniziata dove pero' poi sbaglia totalmente la scelta finale, ma il senso giusto è quello.
> ...





Bisogna anche contestualizzare: se ti inserisci senza palla, ma lo fai di testa tua il compagno non è pronto per lanciarti. Questi sono puri automatismi che si trovano dopo aver provato la situazione centinaia di volte. A noi sono mancati gli schemi offensivi con Montella, non è questione di pigrizia mentale (non solo almeno)


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Novembre 2017)

Spero possa essere un allenatore alla Conte. Mi è piaciuto il passaggio relativo alle enormi differenze tra vittoria e sconfitta; insomma, con Ringhio non si scherza e spero riesca a trasmettere quella grinta che ha contraddistinto il Gattuso calciatore.

Datemi del matto, ma sono ottimista.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Novembre 2017)

Ho appena visto il video intero della presentazione. Rino lo vedo molto motivado, un po' piccato a volte, quando in più di un'occasione ha ricordato che non è solo un motivatore ma un allenatore preparato, che ha studiato e che ha maturato esperienza in giro per l'Europa. Mi auguro che sfrutti questa motivazione e questa occasione per stupire tutti e per conquistarsi la conferma. 

Del resto anche Simone Inzaghi sembrava dovesse essere un precario alla Lazio e invece si meritò la conferma stupendo tutti. 

Forza Rino!


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Novembre 2017)

Preferirei giocare con 2 prime punte in quanto non abbiamo ne mezze ali(gattuso ha parlato di kessiè che si deve inserire ma la vedo dura) ne esterni che sappiano entrare in area a dare manforte alla punta e segnare..


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Novembre 2017)

Ribadisco il mio pensiero:
Per me il modulo più adatto è il* 442 stile Atletico Madrid di Simeone* in quanto saremmo coperti in ogni zona del campo e si giocherebbe con le due punte, cosa per me assolutamente necessaria dato che non abbiamo giocatori capaci di supportare un'unica punta.

Donnarumma
Abate(calabria) Bonucci(musacchio) Romagnoli(zapata) Rodriguez(antonelli)
Suso(borini) Kessiè(locatelli) Biglia(montolivo) Chalanoglu(bonaventura)
e le 3 punte ruotano tra loro


----------



## Love (28 Novembre 2017)

quando si perde a milanello deve essere un funerale...ecco rino vallo a spiegare a quell'ebete di montella...


----------



## sette (28 Novembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha parlato col presidente del Milan di come deve giocare la squadra



 se c'è una cosa che non ho mai visto in 30 anni di Milan è la difesa a 3 (Zaccheroni a parte che però era mal sopportato)... aspetta un momento: a quale "presidente" ti riferisci?


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Novembre 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Spero possa essere un allenatore alla Conte. Mi è piaciuto il passaggio relativo alle enormi differenze tra vittoria e sconfitta; insomma, con Ringhio non si scherza e spero riesca a trasmettere quella grinta che ha contraddistinto il Gattuso calciatore.
> 
> Datemi del matto, ma sono ottimista.



Non sei l'unico.


----------

